# novorapid insulin pre workout protocol



## Hatman (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi would just like to check something

I have my insulin and protocol ready

It is,

5iu novorapid

10 mins later: 50g dextrose, 50g whey, 10g creatine, 10g glutamine

Intra: 50g dextrose, 50g whey, 10g creatine, 10g glutamine

45 mins post: 50g oats, 30g protein from tuna

This is a total of 150g carbs, 130g protein

Now is that 3x too much carbs of what I need? Should it be 50g of carbs devided into the 3 shakes/meals

So 20g first shake, 20g Intra shake then 10g carbs of oats?

Help my confusion cheers


----------



## live2liftt (Aug 2, 2011)

Hatman said:


> Hi would just like to check something
> 
> I have my insulin and protocol ready
> 
> ...


Yeah you could half the carbs on all them shakes at 5iu mate so

25 25 25g unless your using them shakes to hit your carb macros


----------



## Hatman (Jan 19, 2013)

That's great thanks gonna try in a minute

Shakes were made from earlier @ what I posted so I could just have half then sip on half in there? Then meal after

Didn't want the fat gain so it's best to ask I would have been a heffer my way lol


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Hatman said:


> Hi would just like to check something
> 
> I have my insulin and protocol ready
> 
> ...


Or just make it simple

5iu 30mins pre wo

50g C intra

What ever after incl carbs


----------



## Hatman (Jan 19, 2013)

That's perfect thanks. See from what iv read before was what mine is written out like but iv always seen that was a excessive amount of carbs.

I just did it the way I wrote and it was the most sickly 2 full shakes to drink I feel like crap now. Gonna do it the way you guys said tomorrow

Cheers


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Galaxy said:


> Or just make it simple
> 
> 5iu 30mins pre wo
> 
> ...


This. Simple and effective.


----------



## Hatman (Jan 19, 2013)

Cheers guys! Up to 7iu now gonna do that once more the work up again.

Question tho, is there a safe way to tell if the insulin is still gtg? Only I don't get pumps in the gym or strength. I have asked the guy if he has it refrigerated before sending it to me and he said yes but I'm still sceptical.


----------



## Hatman (Jan 19, 2013)

Anybody?


----------



## live2liftt (Aug 2, 2011)

Hatman said:


> Cheers guys! Up to 7iu now gonna do that once more the work up again.
> 
> Question tho, is there a safe way to tell if the insulin is still gtg? Only I don't get pumps in the gym or strength. I have asked the guy if he has it refrigerated before sending it to me and he said yes but I'm still sceptical.


I didn't really notice anything either. Again I wondered if it had been refrigerated prior to me having it


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Slin pens don't necessarily need to be stored in a fridge, it can be left out and stored in a cool environment for up to a month before being affected. I didn't notice any pumps from slin hence why I use it only post workout now for recovery and growth


----------



## Hatman (Jan 19, 2013)

I can't see me doing anything wrong iv always been spot on with everything. My weight hasent gone up and I don't feel "full".


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

bigchickenlover said:


> Slin pens don't necessarily need to be stored in a fridge, it can be left out and stored in a cool environment for up to a month before being affected. I didn't notice any pumps from slin hence why I use it only post workout now for recovery and growth


No pumps from slin? That is madness, I use it pre workout and the pumps are nothing short of epic, Vascularity is off the charts too.


----------



## Hatman (Jan 19, 2013)

Would it be complete junk if it has gone off? Or would it need more iu to substitute?


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Hatman said:


> Would it be complete junk if it has gone off? Or would it need more iu to substitute?


My slin is kept in my cubard and has been there for about 4 months. No issues with it what so ever.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

BoomTime said:


> No pumps from slin? That is madness, I use it pre workout and the pumps are nothing short of epic, Vascularity is off the charts too.


Jus went hypo continually even with the correct protocol followed... felt like ****e the whole workout


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

bigchickenlover said:


> Jus went hypo continually even with the correct protocol followed... felt like ****e the whole workout


Horrible feeling - HATE IT


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

lukeyybrown1 said:


> Horrible feeling - HATE IT


Hence why I only use post workout now to shuttle all the nutrients straight into damaged muscle love it!!


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

bigchickenlover said:


> Jus went hypo continually even with the correct protocol followed... felt like ****e the whole workout


I have had this a few times but I found it was when my carb intake had been low that day so I was more senstive to insulin.


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

bigchickenlover said:


> Hence why I only use post workout now to shuttle all the nutrients straight into damaged muscle love it!!


Exactly mate

I use it breakfast and also with a couple of meals throughout the day but not near my work out and then post work out. Everything is perfect then

I used to be stupid and let myself go low on blood sugar so I get that crazy rush and literally EAT a cow haha but obviously I didnt care about health (but now I do haha)


----------



## Hatman (Jan 19, 2013)

Well its official it's gone bad. Done 10iu took no carbs for 4 hours to test it and blood was still 5.7


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Hatman said:


> Well its official it's gone bad. Done 10iu took no carbs for 4 hours to test it and blood was still 5.7


I would have been terrified trying that. Haha. At least you have an answer though.

I go straight to a diabetic. They always have **** stored properly


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Hatman said:


> Well its official it's gone bad. Done 10iu took no carbs for 4 hours to test it and blood was still 5.7


Yeh you should have been fitting unconsious after the 1st hour is it was.still good slin lol


----------



## Hatman (Jan 19, 2013)

Oh good Yea i was ****ting it. Had everything in front of me to help in front of me anyways. Didn't see a easier way! Lol


----------



## geordie_paul (Aug 12, 2007)

Galaxy said:


> Or just make it simple
> 
> 5iu 30mins pre wo
> 
> ...


i would be careful doing this as waiting 30 mins before consuming any carbs, and then only sipping the intra carbs during workout as wouldnt take much to go hypo, i would prefer to have atleast some carbs in before the workout starts


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

BoomTime said:


> No pumps from slin? That is madness, I use it pre workout and the pumps are nothing short of epic, Vascularity is off the charts too.


Same for me to, but for me it was only caused by a big intake of sugars, vasc went after like 30min... Probably because I was fat as fvck by the end of my cycle, took way to much slin and way to many carbs lol.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

geordie_paul said:


> i would be careful doing this as waiting 30 mins before consuming any carbs, and then only sipping the intra carbs during workout as wouldnt take much to go hypo, i would prefer to have atleast some carbs in before the workout starts


Agree ONLY if he is training first time in the morning, otherwise unless on very minimal carbs there should be sufficient amounts still in his system to cover the slin till the intra carbs.


----------



## dumbat (Jul 13, 2012)

Hatman said:


> Cheers guys! Up to 7iu now gonna do that once more the work up again.
> 
> Question tho, is there a safe way to tell if the insulin is still gtg? Only I don't get pumps in the gym or strength. I have asked the guy if he has it refrigerated before sending it to me and he said yes but I'm still sceptical.


As above insulin does not degrade quickly. If it has any "cloudy" lumps/particles in it then discard it. I have insulin that is years old ( kept in fridge) and it still works fine.

Personally I find it better to consume slower carbs before injecting `slin rather than "drowning" it with large amounts of simple sugars.

I would keep the `slin doses low and experiment with lowering the carbs rather than increasing `slin dose and taking large amounts of carbs. Just my preference.


----------



## Hatman (Jan 19, 2013)

dumbat said:


> As above insulin does not degrade quickly. If it has any "cloudy" lumps/particles in it then discard it. I have insulin that is years old ( kept in fridge) and it still works fine.
> 
> Personally I find it better to consume slower carbs before injecting `slin rather than "drowning" it with large amounts of simple sugars.
> 
> I would keep the `slin doses low and experiment with lowering the carbs rather than increasing `slin dose and taking large amounts of carbs. Just my preference.


Iv tested it mate its gone bad


----------



## dumbat (Jul 13, 2012)

Sorry to hear that mate how did you test it?

Is it just giving any Hypo type symptoms?


----------

